# Replacing gravel



## junkboxhero (9 Jul 2011)

Hi all

Going to re-scape my tank in a few weeks, at the moment I have gravel for substrate and want to upgrade this. Problem is i wanted to use ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia but only have a bucket to keep the fish in well I re-scape and only wanted to keep them in there for a few hours. 

But I have heard ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia has a spike will this be a problem? Is there any alternatives?

I have a well mature eheim 2324 running on this tank will this help?

Thanks


----------



## Fred Dulley (12 Jul 2011)

I've done something similar to this except it was ADA Malaya Aquasoil.
With an already well-matured filter and lots of water changes I had no fish loses. Lots of healthy growing plants will also help, as will any Zeolite you might have.


----------



## Ironich (15 Jul 2011)

Just an idea, but how about putting soil in a bucket with water now... do a few changes of water to reduce the impact of the spike?


----------



## junkboxhero (16 Jul 2011)

Sounds like a good plan, thanks


----------



## logi-cat (11 Aug 2011)

Although i haven't used it, i think soaking it for a week and doing a water change should reduce the spike when it's in the tank.


----------

